# Cross Breed Names



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

In relation to http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/5179-help-could-she-pregnant.html what are the most ramdom names of cross breeds you know or own??????

i.e. Jackpoo - Jack Russell and a Poodle

Also if anyone has a pics that they could add... I have no idea what a adult cockerpoo looks like!!!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Dog Breeds A to Z, - Breeds that begin with C - That Site Is AWESOME

A Page With Pictures Of Cockapoos -

Cockapoo Pictures and Photos, 1

What I Have Heard Of So Far -

PekaPoo - Pekigninse ( Cant Spell ) / Poodle

LabraDoodle ( Is It A Desinger Dog ? ) Lab/Poodle

Add More When I Can Think Of More


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

spoodle (springer x poodle)
chorkie (chihuahuaxyorkie)
doodle (daschundx poodle)
jorkie (jack russel x yorkie)


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Peekapoo thats sooo funny sounds like a game my one year old niece could play with her nappy!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

A SPOODLE !! Hehehe


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Affenpoo

Why is everyone crossing with poodles???


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

cos they are fluffy wuffy designer doggiesand thats whats on the current bandwagon!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG.......................

Bich-poo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> Peekapoo thats sooo funny sounds like a game my one year old niece could play with her nappy!


 that made me laugh !!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol how about a shitz poo


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

a sprocker = springer x cocker spaniel.

bulls*t = bulldog x shitzu ( an old joke btw )  no doubt u have all heard it lol.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> bulls*t = bulldog x shitzu ( an old joke btw )  no doubt u have all heard it lol.


I wonder if anyone actullay has one of those just for the noverty factor!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Try searching it on google!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

can't find a bull Sh** yet but found...
BoShih, BoShihs, Boston Shih-Tzu Hybrid a BoShih!

and omg ... a staintberdoodle - thats just odd! 
Saint Berdoodle, Saint Berdoodles, St. Bernard Poodle Hybrid

also a Schweenie -Dachshund / Shih Tzu Hybrid

ohhhh a sheltiedoodle - I might be swayed now by the doodle fest!!!


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> lol how about a shitz poo




Maltipoo - (Maltese x Poodle)- Cost my boss £800 !!!!
Puggle - (Pug x Beagle)


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

kittysoo said:


> Maltipoo - (Maltese x Poodle)- Cost my boss £800 !!!!
> Puggle - (Pug x Beagle)


your jokingmy friend bought a pedigree toy poodle kc reg for 425!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

coon hound, its not a cross breed but i just love the name think its dead funny,,,,,,


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

i have heard of 

jugs - pugs x jack russell


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> I wonder if anyone actullay has one of those just for the noverty factor!


Yes theres a breeder on epupz thats crosses them .
Her breeder name is Bull Shihz


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Saw on doggie daycare yesterday a Mauzer!

Must be a Schnauzer l think but l don't know what it was crossed with as it was very small. Looked gorgeous though.
The labradoodle looked good too. Everyone seems to be crossing breeds. My friend has just bought a chichoua and is going to cross it with a tea cup yorkie! Probably the pups will turn out the size of mice!!!!

PS forgot to say that £800 for a Maltipoo was correct. She has dog allergies and these have hair it seems.


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

pooffie ----poodle and a staffie lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

there are some strange names coming to the fore now arent there! lol.
my boy ozzie is a so called sprocker - Springer spaniel x Cocker spaniel.
I think they are becoming designer dogs all of them! I have seen some where they now cost more than the actual pedigree dogs that they came from!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> a sprocker = springer x cocker spaniel.
> 
> bulls*t = bulldog x shitzu ( an old joke btw )  no doubt u have all heard it lol.


LOL nice one... haven't think of anything... but not really sure any one this name...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Puggle - Pug x Beagle


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> In relation to http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/5179-help-could-she-pregnant.html what are the most ramdom names of cross breeds you know or own??????
> 
> i.e. Jackpoo - Jack Russell and a Poodle
> 
> Also if anyone has a pics that they could add... I have no idea what a adult cockerpoo looks like!!!


just seen some lurcheroodle pups for sale on another site i wonder how they will turn out fully grown standard poodle x lurcher


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gazt said:


> just seen some lurcheroodle pups for sale on another site i wonder how they will turn out fully grown standard poodle x lurcher


 would they work,???????


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

there is a dog called a labradoodle in real life poodle cross labrador


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

you learn something everyday lol.I didnt kno till my partner told me


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Good job l have'nt got a labradoodle, l live next door to a field of sheep - hard to tell the difference by the looks of it!


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> would they work,???????


hi lorraine the poodle was originally bred to retrieve fallen birds from water in germany they are advertised on preloved you never nowthey might make working dogs they will have plenty of energy poodles are always on the go iwonder if they have curly coats they are charging 250 pounds for them its plenty of money ,what do you think


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

It funny how people are so ignorant and its usually the peddigree owners or breeders!!! I breed Cockapoos and i do not call them designer dogs either

Here is a pic of my 3 1/2 year old Cockapoo Poppy








Lynn


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> cos they are fluffy wuffy designer doggiesand thats whats on the current bandwagon!


 They are not just bred cos their "fluffy"" 
For all you ignorant people the reason for crossing Poodles with some other dogs and i stress not all dogs are suitable (there are SOME who are jumping on a bandwagon!! and crossing anything ) is they can be good for allergy sufferers not all but a lot. Cockapoos are gentle, easy to train, love young and old alike with no doggy smell and are low -non shed of coat.

I am very particular where my pups go and vet my new owners. I am a responsible breeder and do all that is needed just like pedigree breeders.
I do not slag off pedigree breeders or insult their dogs so do not need morons like you going on about something which you know nothing about.

I am new to this forum and was beginning to like the friendly atmosphere, but i guess it dos'nt matter where u go there will always be morons!!!

Why dont you check out this forum its very informative.
CockapooChatUK :: Index
Lynn Cockapoo owner and hobby breeder


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> cos they are fluffy wuffy designer doggiesand thats whats on the current bandwagon!


I make you right there.

There are non moulting pure bred dogs who's health history and temperament are fully known so I dont really buy the 'alergy sufferers' excuse to breed unregistered crossbreeds. 
There are so many that have jumped on the band wagon now its scarey!
People are pumping out these puppies and as they are unregistered there is no way of keeping tabs on the breeders or even how many are being bred each year. 
The puppy farmers and money grabbers are making a killing as we speak.
The only way we will have some idea of how many are being produced each year is by counting how many end up in rescue centres up and down the country.
I think if people want these crosses to be taken seriously and have them officially recognised by the KC then there should be a strict breeding programme that monitors all aspects of the outcome with all breeding stock fully health tested from the start.

Sorry if this isnt what some of you want to hear but its true.


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes but i think you will find most of the p/farms around don't have crossbreeds but pedigree dogs and not just one breed several. 

I have a record of all my dogs and where they are and keep in constant touch with new owners and yes i would be happy to be able to KC them it would stop all the p/farmers and money grabbers. Not all crosses get left at homing rescues pedigrees do as well so lets not forget that.

You have your opinions but don't be blinded by hear say.
When you have first hand experience of one of these dogs let me know.

Lynn


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Tandyscockapoo said:


> Yes but i think you will find most of the p/farms around don't have crossbreeds but pedigree dogs and not just one breed several.
> 
> I have a record of all my dogs and where they are and keep in constant touch with new owners and yes i would be happy to be able to KC them it would stop all the p/farmers and money grabbers. Not all crosses get left at homing rescues pedigrees do as well so lets not forget that.
> 
> ...


Im not doubting the dogs intelligence, temperament or anything of the sort.
Im saying that they have become a fad and it has encouraged the average joe to breed for money. I dont need first hand experience with one of these dogs to realise that.
You are right, many pure bred dogs end up in rescues too and the cross breed fashion isnt helping the situation.


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

Well i don't breed mine as fashionable they are for loving pets in family homes only. If you don't like that its tough don't tar everyone with the same brush!!!!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Tandyscockapoo said:


> Well i don't breed mine as fashionable they are for loving pets in family homes only. If you don't like that its tough don't tar everyone with the same brush!!!!


Calm down sweetie, im talking about the people who have realised they are the 'in thing' at the moment and are breeding for money only.
I take it the parents of your pups are fully health tested?


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't call me sweetie its patronising and yes they are. both parents are KC regd as well.

Lynn


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Just out of interest do you charge more for your cockapoos than a pedigree poodle or cocker spaniel would sell for??


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

heres an official list from USA -

List of hybrid dogs recognised by the American Canine Hybrid Club | PetLvr.com - [The Blog]


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Unless its from the Kennel Club or American Kennel Club it means diddley!
These mongrels are only recognised by the Hybrid Club - not a society I have ever come across myself.
It does make me laugh reading some of those names - its just bizzare!


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Just out of interest do you charge more for your cockapoos than a pedigree poodle or cocker spaniel would sell for??


 Its not really interest is it!!! Your just being nosey!!! I don't answer nosey questions. This is a forum for opinions lets stick to that hun then we won't fall out.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Tandyscockapoo said:


> Don't call me sweetie its patronising and yes they are. both parents are KC regd as well.
> 
> Lynn


I cant understand why someone with a clear concience would get so defensive! 

I breed pedigree dogs myself and as every responsible breeder can tell you, the aim is to better the breed end of.

So if you are a responsible non profit breeder, what are your goals for breeding these crossbreeds? what are you trying to acheive? What standards are you breeding towards? In which ways are you improving these crossbreeds? Do you even know the answer to these questions!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Tandyscockapoo said:


> Its not really interest is it!!! Your just being nosey!!! I don't answer nosey questions. This is a forum for opinions lets stick to that hun then we won't fall out.


Dont call me hun... its patronizing
im simply putting my opinion thats breeding these ridiculous named dogs is purely for financial gain,hence the silly prices.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Tandyscockapoo said:


> Its not really interest is it!!! Your just being nosey!!! I don't answer nosey questions. This is a forum for opinions lets stick to that hun then we won't fall out.


Its a totally relevant question and I cant understand why you wont answer that, hmm!
Most band wagon back yard breeders charge ridiculous amounts for what is esentially a mongrel and thats why its of intrest!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Dont call me hun... its patronizing


..........


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

I have seen adds for cross breeds which state, back by popular demand.

How sad, and I wonder where this will end.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Boleyn said:


> I have seen adds for cross breeds which state, back by popular demand.
> 
> How sad, and I wonder where this will end.


It is sad as many of these dogs have hereditory problems and could end up in rescue centres whilst in the mean time the breeders of these animals will keep trying to justify their reasons for producing them


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Bullshit! (has that been done yet)


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Bullshit! (has that been done yet)


....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

frade so.. but its the most appropiate..


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't like some pedigrees if you think they are great then what are you trying to improve. I don't interrorgate people who breed them and slag them off. I breed for pets only as a hobby each to their own. Both the Sire and the Dam have all the the relevent health checks probably more than some pedigrees do!! I put a lot of love into rearing these pups in the home and pour any money back into future litters. They are well ballanced dogs and make very good companians for young and old also for deaf and people with disabilities are yours?

Lastly if people don't like my dogs thats ok there are plenty who do!!!


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

I think you are pompous and ignorant and will not be classed by you or anyone else as a backyard or p/farm breeder. You seem to have a personal vendetta towards me you don't even know me and i have no choice but to report you!!!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Tandyscockapoo said:


> I think you are pompous and ignorant and will not be classed by you or anyone else as a backyard or p/farm breeder. You seem to have a personal vendetta towards me you don't even know me and i have no choice but to report you!!!


Fill your boots...
Hit a nerve have I!


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

Tandyscockapoo, do you mind me asking why it was that you originally bred your two breeds together, was their a specific reason for that. I am not having a go or anything like that, just interested why people do make crosses.


----------



## annie (May 2, 2008)

My mum has a cockapoo its lovely she didnt like the aloofness of a poodle but wanted a low shedding dog because of her asthma and we used to have a cocker when i was little so seemed the obvious choice to my mum. i do have to say bonnie has a great temperment and she came from a really lovely cockapoo breeder . Tandycockapoo are your american cockers or the bigger ones? As my mums is american cocker x poodle the true cockapoos .


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Annie 
Yes mine are Am Cocker Toy Poodle cross small.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

CALM DOWN EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!

God this was surposed to be a fun and educational thread about all the new ramdon cross breed names there are out there now!

It was not posted to upset, anger or cause more debate on cross breeds or pedrigree being better than other or cause anyother arguments.


----------

